# دروس اللاند صوت وصورة باستخدام الميزان البسيط



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (18 مايو 2008)

اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن
http://www.upmega.com/en/file/1295/Learn-LAND-zip.html
مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي 

ان اريد الا الاصلاح ان استطعت


----------



## abu jameel (18 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى (كراك) لللاند 2007
وفق الله الجميع والسلام عليكم


----------



## ديار ناظم (19 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## مهندس مضر (19 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك ، و الرجاء اكمال الدروس لتكتمل الفائدة ، و وضع ملفات الاكسل و الplan ليتم تطبيق الدروس و مشكور مقدما" و جزاك الله الف خير .


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (19 مايو 2008)

*وهذه هى الملفات المشتركة فى شرح اللاند*



مهندس مضر قال:


> بارك الله بك ، و الرجاء اكمال الدروس لتكتمل الفائدة ، و وضع ملفات الاكسل و الplan ليتم تطبيق الدروس و مشكور مقدما" و جزاك الله الف خير .


 


سامح سمير عبد الظا قال:


> اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
> وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن
> http://www.upmega.com/en/file/1295/Learn-LAND-zip.html
> مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
> مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231


ملفات الاكسل والبلان فى المرفقات


----------



## aleemzaid (21 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (22 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور وانا اضم صوتى واريد كراك الاند 2007 وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مضر (22 مايو 2008)

اثناء تطبيق الدرس الرابع الخاص برسم منسوب الارض الطبيعية من خلال القائمة profile ، تضهر لي رسالة error in reading file CL و لايضهر لي station , elevation ، علما" اني طبقت الدرس تماما" و حولت امتداد الفايل الخاص بمنسوب محور الطريق الى tab delimited ، الرجاء الاجابة ليتسنى لي اكمال تطبيق الدروس و شكرا" مقدما" .


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 مايو 2008)

الف شكر اخوي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (24 مايو 2008)

اخى حاول فتح ملف ال tab delimeted بالنوتباد واستبدال الفراغ بين المسافة والمنسوب بمسافة واحدة فقط
واحفظ الملف بامتداد txt وتاكد الاول فى الاكسيل ان المسافة والمنسوب لها صيغة ارقام عن طريق تحديدها وضغط ctrl + 1


----------



## مهندس مضر (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك ، لقد اخجلتني بهذه الاخلاق الكريمة و اتمنى ان تستمر هكذا انشاء الله لنهاية الدروس ، لقد طبقت ما وضحته لي و نجح موضوع رسم المنسوب للارض الطبيعية و سأكمل تطبيق الدروس ، اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك


----------



## يوسف عبدو (25 مايو 2008)

الأخ سامح سمير ممكن تقدم لنا فكرة ولو مبسطة عن بقية القوائم في برنامج اللاند مثل (grading ---layout ---pipes ---hydrology ---- parcels ) ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل حمدان (25 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامح على هذه المعلومات والمشاركة القيمة


----------



## حماده السامولي (27 مايو 2008)

:28:مشكور يا اخي علي هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حماده السامولي (27 مايو 2008)

:56:ارجو ان توفر نسخة من برنامج الاند لاني بحاجه اليه في تصميم الطرق


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (28 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## az1615 (2 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز
ولي رجاء عندك ان توضح لي هذه المشكلة 
عند رسم المقطع الطولي للارض لم تنجح طريقة TAB Delimited ولكن قمت بوضع فاصلة بين المسافة والمنسوب ( ضمن عمود مستقل بينهما ) وحفظت ملف الاكسل بــ Space Delimited فتم رسم المقطع الطولي
ولكن في المقطع العرضي للارض طبقت الدرس بالضبط ولم يتم رسم المقاطع وتظهر هذه الرسالة 
Alignment Name: CL Number: 1 Descr:
Starting Station: 9640.000 Ending Station: 22174.000
Overwrite existing section data [Yes/No] <Yes>:
Station: 9+640
Error reading file <E:\projec tLAND\road10\IN\SECEND.txt>, line number 2
يرجى منك المساعدة والف الف شكر لك


----------



## دموع الاحزان (5 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركه


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## لهون جاف (5 يونيو 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد قريسو (5 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي علي هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس مضر (7 يونيو 2008)

عندي نفس مشكلة الاخ az1615 الموضحة اعلاه ، الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء من الاخوة في المنتدى او من صاحب الموضوع الاجابة لتكتمل الفائدة و مشكورين مقدما" .


----------



## az1615 (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم : وبعد اذن الجميع 
الاخ مهندس مضر وجدت هذا الحل في المشكلة التي نعاني منها في المقطع العرضي للارض وهي بعد حفظ الملف نفتح الملف النصي ثم نحدد الفراغ بين حرف الــ S واسم السطح ثم ننسخه ونستبدل الكل بفراغ واحد ( اي الفراغات بين المسافة والمنسوب وبين الحرف S واسم السطح نستبدلها جميعها بفراغ واحد باستخدام Ctrl+h ) ثم نحفظ الملف ونتابع تطبيق الدرس
مع التوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس مضر (24 يونيو 2008)

الى الاخ az1615 : 
اشكرك كثيرا" على هذه الاخلاق الكريمة ، لقد طبقت ما وضحت و تم حل المشكلة ،ارجو ان تستمر هكذا بنفس هذه الاخلاق الطيبة و الف الف شكر . و الرجاء من الاخ سامح سمير تكملة المحاضرات لتكتمل الفائدة و مشكور مقدما"


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 يونيو 2008)

ارجوا منك اخي الكريم ان توضح لي طريقة التنزيل


----------



## az1615 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر للجميع : ممكن مساعدة
ــارجو شرح كيفيفة تعريف مقطع عرضي تصميمي يكون بميل واحد( template ) 
ــ كما يرجى بيان كيفية حساب مساحة القش وعرض القش ( قشط التربة السطحية ) في حالة الردم


----------



## سليم ناشر حميد (3 أغسطس 2008)

:7:مشكور ياباشمهندس على المجهود الرائع وأرجوا من الله أن يضعها في ميزان حسناتك:7:


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

:28:مشكور يا اخي علي هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

:28:مشكور يا:28:مشكور يا اخي علي هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير
اخي علي هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2007
المشاركات: 27 
معدل تقييم المستوى: 0







الاخ سامح مشكور جدا على البرامج بس ممكن ترفعة على اى موقع اخر علشان الموقع ده مش بيفتح*دروس اللاند صوت وصورة باستخدام الميزان البسيط* 
اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن
http://www.upmega.com/en/file/1295/Learn-LAND-zip.html
مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ سامح مشكور جدا على البرامج بس ممكن ترفعة على اى موقع اخر علشان الموقع ده مش بيفتح


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (3 أغسطس 2008)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
> وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
> مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231


اعتذر عن التأخير ولكن مضطر لوضعها على الرابيدشير للحصول على مدة اطول وده الرابط الجديد
http://rapidshare.com/files/134614574/SAMEH_LAND.zip.html


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (4 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسنات حياتك 
اخوك مصطفى الجمل 
جيزان ت 0500169205


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (4 أغسطس 2008)

زين العابدين علي بن الحسين رحمه الله 
لَيْسَ الغَريبُ غَريبَ الشَّأمِ واليَمَنِ *إِنَّ الغَريبَ غَريبُ اللَّحدِ والكَفَنِ 
إِنَّ الغَريِبَ لَهُ حَقٌّ لِغُرْبَتـِهِ * على الْمُقيمينَ في الأَوطــانِ والسَّكَنِ 
سَفَري بَعيدٌ وَزادي لَنْ يُبَلِّغَنـي * وَقُوَّتي ضَعُفَتْ والمـوتُ يَطلُبُنـي 
وَلي بَقايــا ذُنوبٍ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُها * الله يَعْلَمُهــا في السِّرِ والعَلَنِ 
مـَا أَحْلَمَ اللهَ عَني حَيْثُ أَمْهَلَني * وقَدْ تَمـادَيْتُ في ذَنْبي ويَسْتُرُنِي 
تَمُرُّ سـاعـاتُ أَيّـَامي بِلا نَدَمٍ * ولا بُكاءٍ وَلاخَـوْفٍ ولا حـَزَنِ 
أَنَـا العبد الَّذِي أُغْلِقُ الأَبْوابَ مُجْتَهِداً * عَلى المعاصِي وَعَيْنُ اللهِ تَنْظُرُنـي 
يَـا زَلَّةً كُتِبَتْ في غَفْلَةٍ ذَهَبَتْ * يَـا حَسْرَةً بَقِيَتْ في القَلبِ تُحْرِقُني 
دَعْني أَنُوحُ عَلى نَفْسي وَأَنْدِبُـهـا * وَأَقْطَعُ الدَّهْرَ بِالتَّذْكِيـرِ وَالحَزَنِ 
كَأَنَّني بَينَ تلك الأَهلِ مُنطَرِحــَاً * عَلى الفِراشِ وَأَيْديهِمْ تُقَلِّبُنــي 
وَقد أَتَوْا بِطَبيبٍ كَـيْ يُعالِجَنـي * وَلَمْ أَرَ الطِّبَّ هـذا اليـومَ يَنْفَعُني 
واشَتد نَزْعِي وَصَار المَوتُ يَجْذِبُـها * مِن كُلِّ عِرْقٍ بِلا رِفقٍ ولا هَوَنِ 
واستَخْرَجَ الرُّوحَ مِني في تَغَرْغُرِها * وصـَارَ رِيقي مَريراً حِينَ غَرْغَرَني 
وَغَمَّضُوني وَراحَ الكُلُّ وانْصَرَفوا * بَعْدَ الإِياسِ وَجَدُّوا في شِرَا الكَفَنِ 
وَقـامَ مَنْ كانَ حِبَّ لنّاسِ في عَجَلٍ * نَحْوَ المُغَسِّلِ يَأْتينـي يُغَسِّلُنــي 
وَقــالَ يـا قَوْمِ نَبْغِي غاسِلاً حَذِقاً * حُراً أَرِيباً لَبِيبـاً عَارِفـاً فَطِنِ 
فَجــاءَني رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ فَجَرَّدَني * مِنَ الثِّيــابِ وَأَعْرَاني وأَفْرَدَني 
وَأَوْدَعوني عَلى الأَلْواحِ مُنْطَرِحـاً * وَصـَارَ فَوْقي خَرِيرُ الماءِ يَنْظِفُني 
وَأَسْكَبَ الماءَ مِنْ فَوقي وَغَسَّلَني * غُسْلاً ثَلاثاً وَنَادَى القَوْمَ بِالكَفَنِ 
وَأَلْبَسُوني ثِيابـاً لا كِمامَ لهـا * وَصارَ زَادي حَنُوطِي حيـنَ حَنَّطَني 
وأَخْرَجوني مِنَ الدُّنيـا فَوا أَسَفاً * عَلى رَحِيـلٍ بِلا زادٍ يُبَلِّغُنـي 
وَحَمَّلوني على الأْكتـافِ أَربَعَةٌ * مِنَ الرِّجـالِ وَخَلْفِي مَنْ يُشَيِّعُني 
وَقَدَّموني إِلى المحرابِ وانصَرَفوا * خَلْفَ الإِمـَامِ فَصَلَّى ثـمّ وَدَّعَني 
صَلَّوْا عَلَيَّ صَلاةً لا رُكوعَ لهـا * ولا سُجـودَ لَعَلَّ اللـهَ يَرْحَمُني 
وَأَنْزَلوني إلـى قَبري على مَهَلٍ * وَقَدَّمُوا واحِداً مِنهـم يُلَحِّدُنـي 
وَكَشَّفَ الثّوْبَ عَن وَجْهي لِيَنْظُرَني * وَأَسْكَبَ الدَّمْعَ مِنْ عَيْنيهِ أَغْرَقَني 
فَقامَ مُحتَرِمــاً بِالعَزمِ مُشْتَمِلاً * وَصَفَّفَ اللَّبِنَ مِنْ فَوْقِي وفـارَقَني 
وقَالَ هُلُّوا عليه التُّرْبَ واغْتَنِموا * حُسْنَ الثَّوابِ مِنَ الرَّحمنِ ذِي المِنَنِ 
في ظُلْمَةِ القبرِ لا أُمٌّ هنــاك ولا * أَبٌ شَفـيقٌ ولا أَخٌ يُؤَنِّسُنــي 
فَرِيدٌ وَحِيدُ القبرِ، يــا أَسَفـاً * عَلى الفِراقِ بِلا عَمَلٍ يُزَوِّدُنـي 
وَهالَني صُورَةً في العينِ إِذْ نَظَرَتْ * مِنْ هَوْلِ مَطْلَعِ ما قَدْ كان أَدهَشَني 
مِنْ مُنكَرٍ ونكيرٍ مـا أَقولُ لهم * قَدْ هــَالَني أَمْرُهُمْ جِداً فَأَفْزَعَني 
وَأَقْعَدوني وَجَدُّوا في سُؤالِهـِمُ * مَـالِي سِوَاكَ إِلهـي مَنْ يُخَلِّصُنِي 
فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوٍ مِنك يــا أَمَلي * فَإِنَّني مُوثَقٌ بِالذَّنْبِ مُرْتَهــَنِ 
تَقاسمَ الأهْلُ مالي بعدما انْصَرَفُوا * وَصَارَ وِزْرِي عَلى ظَهْرِي فَأَثْقَلَني 
واستَبْدَلَتْ زَوجَتي بَعْلاً لهـا بَدَلي * وَحَكَّمَتْهُ فِي الأَمْوَالِ والسَّكَـنِ 
وَصَيَّرَتْ وَلَدي عَبْداً لِيَخْدُمَهــا * وَصَارَ مَـالي لهم حـِلاً بِلا ثَمَنِ 
فَلا تَغُرَّنَّكَ الدُّنْيــا وَزِينَتُها * وانْظُرْ إلى فِعْلِهــا في الأَهْلِ والوَطَنِ 
وانْظُرْ إِلى مَنْ حَوَى الدُّنْيا بِأَجْمَعِها * هَلْ رَاحَ مِنْها بِغَيْرِ الحَنْطِ والكَفَنِ 
خُذِ القَنـَاعَةَ مِنْ دُنْيَاك وارْضَ بِها * لَوْ لم يَكُنْ لَكَ إِلا رَاحَةُ البَدَنِ 
يَـا زَارِعَ الخَيْرِ تحصُدْ بَعْدَهُ ثَمَراً * يَا زَارِعَ الشَّرِّ مَوْقُوفٌ عَلَى الوَهَنِ 
يـَا نَفْسُ كُفِّي عَنِ العِصْيانِ واكْتَسِبِي * فِعْلاً جميلاً لَعَلَّ اللهَ يَرحَمُني 
يَا نَفْسُ وَيْحَكِ تُوبي واعمَلِي حَسَناً * عَسى تُجازَيْنَ بَعْدَ الموتِ بِالحَسَنِ 
ثمَّ الصلاةُ على الْمُختـارِ سَيِّدِنـا * مَا وَصَّـا البَرْقَ في شَّامٍ وفي يَمَنِ 
والحمدُ لله مُمْسِينَـا وَمُصْبِحِنَا * بِالخَيْرِ والعَفْوْ والإِحْســانِ وَالمِنَنِ


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (5 أغسطس 2008)

File not found 
Why???


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (5 أغسطس 2008)

الملف موجود وانا حملته بنفسى هو الرابيدشير مكروه بس هو افضل فىسرعة التحميل واطول مدة للملفات


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (5 أغسطس 2008)

وده رابط جديد علشان زهقنا من الرابيد زفت
http://www.4m4m.net/vip/SAMEH_LAND.zip


----------



## خابور (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله مجهود كبير ورائع
 بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## garary (12 فبراير 2009)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
> وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن
> http://www.upmega.com/en/file/1295/learn-land-zip.html
> مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
> مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231



ارجوا اعادة رفع الرابط من جديد مشكورا


----------



## garary (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جارى التحميل جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حسن احمد (14 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد دوما


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس سامح 
شرح رائع ومجهود كبير جزاك الله عنة خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (15 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم تتظهر لي هذه الرسالة لكن سأحاول مرة اخرى *

*File Not Found*

Please check that your link is correct.


----------



## محمدعبده (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا مهندس و كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## لؤي سوريا (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال إلك أخ سامح
كيف استطعت تنزيل الأتوكاد لاند 2004 على الفيستا؟
فقد حاولت كثيرا ولكن الفستا رفض
ولا يقبل إلا أتوكاد لاند 2008 أبو 2009
فهل ممكن تشرح لنا إن كان هناك طريقة معينة
وشكرا لك...


----------



## عرفه السيد (15 فبراير 2009)

ربنا معاك ويجعللك مرجع لجميع المساحين


----------



## عبدالله 40 (15 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في تحميل باقي الدروس في اللاتد صوت وصورة لانه بقي لي الدرس رقم 21 والدروس من 24 حتى 31 عن طريق مشاركة الاستاذ محمد البعجري جزاه الله عني خير الجزاء والروابط المختلفة الباقية لباقي المشاركين لم تنزل عندي مع وافر الشكر والاحترام للجميع.


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سامح


----------



## AMR GODA (18 فبراير 2009)

الاخ سامح 
برجاء تعديل الرابط ابتاع ملف الشرح علشان انا بفتحه والموقع بيظهر رساله بيقول ان الملف غير موجود
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (19 فبراير 2009)

الى جميع من لم يجد الملف الرابط فىالصفحة 3 شغال وهو الرابيد شير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/134614574/SAMEH_LAND.zip.html


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (19 فبراير 2009)

*ملفات الكراك اللاند 2007*



abu jameel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج الى (كراك) لللاند 2007
> وفق الله الجميع والسلام عليكم


مرفق ملفات الكراك
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468744/6db5f66/acad_tbe.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468762/dd8e98d1/network_lic.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468787/336741d0/adlmdll.html


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (19 فبراير 2009)

*الكراك 2007*



abu jameel قال:


> السلام عليكم
> احتاج الى (كراك) لللاند 2007
> وفق الله الجميع والسلام عليكم


مرفق ملفات الكراك
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468744/6db5f66/acad_tbe.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468762/dd8e98d1/network_lic.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/88468787/336741d0/adlmdll.html


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته صديقي سامح عند فتح الملف تظهر هذه السالة 
*File Not Found*

Please check that your link is correct
ارجوا رفع الملف في موقع اخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (19 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام ابن محمد (21 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من امثالك


----------



## حسام يونس (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
يا ريت ترفع ملف الشرح من جديد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر سالمان (9 مارس 2009)

الدروس غير موجودة بالرابط ... على العموم الف شكر يا باشا وتشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## abdolkadr (9 مارس 2009)

*انا عندي الكراك*

انا لدي الكراك تبع اللاند 2007 من يريده يقول لي وسوف ارفعه
انشاء الله


----------



## hanyrayan (10 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بهاء زكي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم 

جاري التحميل


----------



## بهاء زكي (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

ممكن تشرح لنا كيف ممكن اعمل اخراج للبيانات عن طريق البرنامج

هذا الدرس ليس موجود في الشرح


----------



## بهاء زكي (26 مارس 2009)

لا اجابة 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mzs_953 (27 مارس 2009)

مشكور عتى المجهود ولك الف شكر


----------



## مصعب العراقي (28 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً ................


----------



## ابو البدور (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم جزالك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الوافي 
لكن اريد ان اسأل سؤالين :​1-اذا كان عندي خارطة كنتورية كيف اعرفها على البرنامج
2- اريد معرفة عمل المنحنيات الافقية 

وشكرا جزيلا
:81::81::81:​


----------



## امير عوض (28 مارس 2009)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (28 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (28 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بهاء زكي (31 مارس 2009)

الباشمهندس اللي حط الموضوع وين راح


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohtopo (11 أبريل 2009)

Is mercije demande manuel covad


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (11 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر عن تاخير الرد الى جميع الاخوه الذين لهم طلبات بخصوص شرح مواضيع جديده فى اللاند وقتى لا يسمح حاليا بعمل اكمال للشرح وانشاء الله اكمل كل المواضيع لاحقا فهى ليست ملفات جاهزة عندى ولكنى اشرحهم بنفسى والموضوع يحتاج اعداد مسبق كثير وقتى لايسمح به حاليا 
واعتذر عن التاخير لانى لا ادخل النت كثيراً فى الفترة الحالية


----------



## نور محمد علي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

سامح سمير عبد الظاهر قال:


> اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ارجو ان تفيد كل مهندس
> وارجو الرد لاكمال الدروس بالتوتال ستاشن
> http://www.upmega.com/en/file/1295/learn-land-zip.html
> مع تحياتى مهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر
> مكة المكرمة جوال 0555779231


بارك الله فيك ولكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من التحميل موجود ملف مرفوع على الرابيد شير لأنه الاطول فى الابقاء على الملفات المرفوعة http://rapidshare.com/files/134614574/SAMEH_LAND.zip.html


----------



## الهندسي 80 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم .... جاري التحميل


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو منك اخي الكريم اعادة رفع الملف على 4shared وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كوردستان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ....


----------



## hany_meselhey (1 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ريان الموسى (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## khdawy (3 أبريل 2010)

علي فكره انا اعرف المهندس سامح اللي بيقول انه مبيقعدش علي النت علي حد علمي انه بيقعد علي النت من 6 الي 7 ساعات في اليوم وغاوي نت كت علي زمايله في العمل


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أبريل 2010)

khdawy قال:


> علي فكره انا اعرف المهندس سامح اللي بيقول انه مبيقعدش علي النت علي حد علمي انه بيقعد علي النت من 6 الي 7 ساعات في اليوم وغاوي نت كت علي زمايله في العمل


حمل الملف ده من المرفقات وغير الماك ادريس بتاع جهازك ومحدش حيعرف يقطع عليك ياقمر 
وعلى فكره انا administrator الشبكة بتاعتنا يعنى حتى مع البرنامج لو عاوز افصل على اى جهاز غير مسموح بدخوله الى النت وفقط دخوله للشبكة للطباعة ممكن حتى مع تغيير الماك ادريس
ابقى اسأل حد كبير يقولك ممكن حتى مع تغيير الماك ادريس ممكن امنع المتطفلين من الدخول الى الشبكة


----------



## khdawy (17 أبريل 2010)

من غير ماك ادريس وحياتك فتحت النت يا administrator


----------



## china_1985 (18 أبريل 2010)

ياريت حبيبنا رابط ايكون مباشر لان المواقع مانعرف انزل منها اخوك ميلاد من ليبيا ياريت


----------



## الاخفش (9 مايو 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kesbah (18 مايو 2010)

اذكروا الله


----------



## africano800 (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

